# Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans



## richoso1 (May 29, 2010)

With permission, i created a Wki for Dutch's Wicked Baked beans. I thought it might come in handy for this weekend.

Go to Wiki, Browse All Wikis, then click on Wicked Baked Beans by Dutch.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 29, 2010)

That's a great idea Rich !!  Although i have the recipe memorized, it would be great if every1 who hasn't tried them yet could.. I betchya they would get as hooked as the rest of us


----------



## cruizer (May 29, 2010)

On top of it as always Rich.


----------



## squirrel (May 29, 2010)

Great thanks! I love baked beans and could use a good recipe! Woohoo!


----------



## pelon1 (May 30, 2010)

Here is a link to it http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/wicked-baked-beans-by-dutch


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 30, 2010)

I have heard of the legend of the Wicked Baked Beans by Dutch, but never before put me eyes upon the recipe for them. Thanks Richoso1!!


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans are *The Standard* in our house--everyone loves them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I can't wait to try the "Ranch-Style" recipe.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 2, 2010)

Abigail4476 said:


> Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans are *The Standard* in our house--everyone loves them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abigirl, those Ranch Style Beans are great if you're looking to break away from the sweet and heat of the WBB; the RSB are hearty and savory. On my last bbq-the away from home kids asked that I do a batch of each 'cuz they couldn't decide which ones they wanted. I should have done a double batch of each 'cuz there wasn't any leftovers~


----------



## squirrel (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG I love that you had to put a disclaimer on the recipe! LOL! I am definitely trying these babies...


----------



## blacklab (Jun 10, 2010)

Over one million satisfied customers.

Every bbq I do or am envited to request the wicked one's. Some people just can't keep their fork out of them. Me being one of them


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2010)

The only thing I dislike about Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans is that if I want leftovers and I do I have to make a double or even triple batch


----------



## meateater (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm loving this wiki section, now I don't have to go searching for the recipe everytime.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, a Wiki is a perk. Actually, I find it comforting to know that so many members are embracing the Wiki concept. It's all good my friend.


----------



## deserttoad (Jun 11, 2010)

Best beans ever, hands down. My girlfriend thought it was crazy what I poured into my dutch oven (I let her stir, made her feel like a helper),

As for finding the recipe easily, leave it in the dutch oven, it's what I use it for most if it isn't chukar season!

Thanks Dutch!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 11, 2010)

They are excellent, they even replaced my wifes beans that she cooks all day long in a stoneware bean pot,,, not to TOOT my own horn, (yes pun intended)...the bean ladle was passed onto me.

Plus their inexpensive compared to hers.

I buy the giant can of beans 117 oz and do 2 pans, I prep everything and divide int 2 pans, one goes in the freezer and the other on the smoker UNDER THE RIBS!

I will be doing some ribs Sunday so I will take the beans out tonight to thaw and put in the smoker under the ribs Sunday.

My wife loves them topped with sour cream, she doesn't like anything too spicy and it knocks down the heat.

Sometimes I will make loaded baked potatoes wit the beans FREAKN' AWESOME


----------



## johnd49455 (Jun 12, 2010)

They's so good that when I had a pot luck @ work they went nuts over them. The now want to buy them from me. At near $25 for a double batch I just can't keep giving them away...


----------



## eman (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't even think about making wicked beans without it being at least a double batch.

 The best thing about them is after a stint in the freezer they are even better.


----------



## goobi99 (Jun 13, 2010)

the wicked baked beans have become the must have item at all my bbq's at the house. i think they are even better after a day in the fridge


----------



## sqwib (Jun 14, 2010)

goobi99 said:


> the wicked baked beans have become the must have item at all my bbq's at the house. i think they are even better after a day in the fridge


Without a doubt.

They are also great toppers on things like baked potatoes.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad you all are still enjoying my WBB. I have a cookout coming up this Friday at the church; when the sign-up sheet went around somebody had already wrote in my name and put me down for my beans!! Good thing I was planning on being there!!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

Dutch said:


> Glad you all are still enjoying my WBB. I have a cookout coming up this Friday at the church; when the sign-up sheet went around somebody had already wrote in my name and put me down for my beans!! Good thing I was planning on being there!!


I have applied your recipe (somewhat) to chili, very good, may do a bit more experimenting.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 16, 2010)

SQWIB-a Chili twist sound interesting. Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

Dutch said:


> SQWIB-a Chili twist sound interesting. Let me know how it turns out!


It was good, shame there is none left, however I will be heating up a plate of THE WICKED beans tonight for dinner.

Have some pulled brisket that is fairly stringy, might chop and add that to the chili mix


----------

